# Share Renting, Eminis, CFDs, Index Trading



## ENP (30 September 2010)

Start with $5000 and make between $1000 to $5000 a week.

A friend gave me some DVD's. I'm thinking this is too good to be true? It says "low risk" but with these sort of returns it must be extremely high risk. 

I wish these sprukster companies would stop pushing this sort of stuff and give everyday people the FACTS rather than trying to rip everyone off. 

I'm trying to understand the DVD's but can't really get my head around that sort of returns on your money.


----------



## wayneL (30 September 2010)

*Re: Share Renting, Eminis, CFD, Index Trading*



ENP said:


> Start with $5000 and make between $1000 to $5000 a week.
> 
> A friend gave me some DVD's. I'm thinking this is too good to be true? It says "low risk" but with these sort of returns it must be extremely high risk.
> 
> ...




If they told the truth, how many $5,000 weekend courses do you think they'd sell? Not many.

Gotta sell that dream man, even if it's just a dream.


----------



## gooner (30 September 2010)

*Re: Share Renting, Eminis, CFD, Index Trading*

If I had a scheme to make me guaranteed returns of 20-100% a week as claimed, then even at the bottom of the return range of 20% a week, my $5k would turn into $62m after one year and $858 billion after two years, richer than the total of the ten richest people in the world.

So what evidence do we have to support the scheme?

1. Are there lots of people around who have suddenly made $858 billion from the scheme? I think not.

2. Would someone who had such a guaranteed scheme share it with others and thus reduce their own returns? I think not.

3. Do we think the spruikers of the scheme have made $858 billion after two years? I think not.

4.  Do we think the the spruikers are charlatans and frauds?  Probably


----------



## Ruby (30 September 2010)

*Re: Share Renting, Eminis, CFD, Index Trading*



gooner said:


> If I had a scheme to make me guaranteed returns of 20-100% a week as claimed, then even at the bottom of the return range of 20% a week, my $5k would turn into $62m after one year and $858 billion after two years, richer than the total of the ten richest people in the world.




Love your practical logic Gooner!.   If only a few more people would do the sums first - as you have - then these lying fraudsters would never sell a single course.

ENP - do you feel like telling us who it is?


----------



## vincent191 (30 September 2010)

*Re: Share Renting, Eminis, CFD, Index Trading*

Hahaha....the only thing they forgot to tell you is the streets are paved with gold. But you will be surprised at the number of people getting caught especially in those fx and property investment seminars.


----------



## skc (30 September 2010)

*Re: Share Renting, Eminis, CFD, Index Trading*



Ruby said:


> Love your practical logic Gooner!.   If only a few more people would do the sums first - as you have - then these lying fraudsters would never sell a single course.
> 
> ENP - do you feel like telling us who it is?




Sounds like Jamie McIntyre.

Some of his suggestions also include drawing down equity in your home as tax free income


----------



## Ruby (30 September 2010)

*Re: Share Renting, Eminis, CFD, Index Trading*



skc said:


> Sounds like Jamie McIntyre.




There are a few others who come to mind as well.


----------



## ENP (4 October 2010)

*Re: Share Renting, Eminis, CFD, Index Trading*



skc said:


> Sounds like Jamie McIntyre.
> 
> Some of his suggestions also include drawing down equity in your home as tax free income




Yip bang on. 21st Century Wealth bull****.


----------



## ENP (4 October 2010)

*Re: Share Renting, Eminis, CFD, Index Trading*



gooner said:


> If I had a scheme to make me guaranteed returns of 20-100% a week as claimed, then even at the bottom of the return range of 20% a week, my $5k would turn into $62m after one year and $858 billion after two years, richer than the total of the ten richest people in the world.
> 
> So what evidence do we have to support the scheme?
> 
> ...




I had to laugh at that 

Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## wealthstudent (4 October 2010)

ENP said:


> Start with $5000 and make between $1000 to $5000 a week.
> 
> A friend gave me some DVD's. I'm thinking this is too good to be true? It says "low risk" but with these sort of returns it must be extremely high risk.
> 
> ...




Hi ENP,
I placed my first virtual trade today using a share renting strategy. The product is Sharelord and it's offered by the Financial Freedom Institude. The marketing blurb suggests you can earn an average return of 3-7% per month.
I'll be sharing my experiences with this product on the forum as I progress through the virtual trades into real trades.
BTW I have no affiliation with FFI. It's a genuine, honest review.
Cheers,
M


----------



## mazzatelli (4 October 2010)

I wonder why the increase in spruiker activity...


----------



## ruth (13 November 2010)

wealthstudent said:


> Hi ENP,
> I placed my first virtual trade today using a share renting strategy. The product is Sharelord and it's offered by the Financial Freedom Institude. The marketing blurb suggests you can earn an average return of 3-7% per month.
> I'll be sharing my experiences with this product on the forum as I progress through the virtual trades into real trades.
> BTW I have no affiliation with FFI. It's a genuine, honest review.
> ...




Wondering if someone could give me their honest feedback on the sharelord trading system.  Has anyone used it before and if so what was their experience?

Appreciate all feedback.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (13 November 2010)

ruth said:


> Wondering if someone could give me their honest feedback on the sharelord trading system.  Has anyone used it before and if so what was their experience?
> 
> Appreciate all feedback.




Ive got some feedback on sharelord and every other system being sold in the world. Here it is:

If YOU had a system that could generate good returns month on month, year on year, would you sell it??? 

Of course not! You'd exploit your system and make as much as possible from it. Why on earth would you tell other people? Then your system
Would no longer have an 'edge' because everyone would be doing the same thing!!!

Consider that next time you're contemplating using someone else's system.


----------



## builder2818 (13 November 2010)

ruth said:


> Wondering if someone could give me their honest feedback on the sharelord trading system.  Has anyone used it before and if so what was their experience?
> 
> Appreciate all feedback.




Why would you pay $5000+ to hear some clown tell you how to do covered calls and god forbid naked PUTS? You can get ALL the information they will tell you for free online.


----------



## sails (13 November 2010)

builder2818 said:


> Why would you pay $5000+ to hear some clown tell you how to do covered calls and god forbid naked PUTS? You can get ALL the information they will tell you for free online.




Why not start with a few cheap books?  Not that I agree with everything in the books, but it would be similar to what is generally taught in these types of expensive seminars:  http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=stripbooks&field-keywords=gorenke&x=0&y=0  (they don't seem to be available in the ASF bookshop)

Do a search here at ASF as there have been many discussions in the past on all types of options trading.

Thinkorswim have (or used to have) an extensive options education section on their site. 

If you want more indepth knowledge, it's hard to go past Charles Cottle's books - http://riskdoctor.com/.

And I agree with KurwaJegoMac's comments.


----------



## wayneL (13 November 2010)

builder2818 said:


> ...to do covered calls and god forbid naked PUTS?




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20762



> You can get ALL the information they will tell you for free online.



Yes, but the information might not necessarily be correct. Caution urged.

<EDIT TO ADD>



			
				sails said:
			
		

> If you want more indepth knowledge, it's hard to go past Charles Cottle's books - http://riskdoctor.com/.




Yes!

Might pay to read up on the basics first however.


----------



## builder2818 (13 November 2010)

wayneL said:


> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20762
> 
> Yes, but the information might not necessarily be correct. Caution urged.
> 
> ...




Interesting excerpt in Charles Cottle's _Options Trading: The Hidden Reality_ book on that thread you started Wayne:

_Covered-Write: A trader once came up to me on the floor of the exchange and asked, “What do you think about selling the 90 calls at about 9.00, and buying the stock here at about 96.00, one to one (one call for each 1oo (100) shares)?” His reasoning was that if the stock stayed at current levels, traded higher or at least stayed above 90 he would have a profit of about 3.00 ($300) for each one to one spread. That assumption is correct but I then asked him, "Hold that thought to the side for a moment and instead consider, as an alternative, selling the same quantity of 90 puts at 3.00 naked?” He was quick to answer, “No, never, I would hate to be naked short puts!” I then showed him that the two trades are virtually identical. Being naked short puts is very suitable for certain investors in certain circumstances but it seemed reasonable to assume that the trade was not for this particular person._


----------



## AnnabelleSays (12 April 2012)

I just joined this ASF because I am interested in Sharelord and wanted to join this thread
.
The name sharelord put me off at first, but I am still intrigued ... and the American flag all over the marketing material, yeah well :!

What is amazing is that there are so few independent seeming reviews online about it.

There are plenty of success 'testimonials' in the product marketing and from the likes of Eddy who are not independent... but other than that the only negative reviews I see are from people who think it "sounds" like crap but haven't actually bought in and been burned.

Usually, if people get burned they are on the net moaning about it at the first available chance... where are all those people?  Does sharelord have a really effective way of turfing all those comments off the main thoroughfares of the net?  Or are people making it work?

I am interested but I really want some impartial, non-cynical feedback (no offence to the posts in this thread... you raise some really good points about maintaining a healthy scepticism!)


----------



## McLovin (12 April 2012)

I'd say things to look out for include statements like...



> Discover how to catapult your personal fortune using the Most Powerful CashFlow Strategy On The Planet.
> 
> Wealth is your destiny … So please, settle back in your favourite chair and discover exactly how to claim it.
> 
> Sharelord ® provides a unique opportunity to seriously accelerate your true financial destiny. This investment strategy has the potential to fast-track your financial blueprint...




The guy doing the interview in the videos on their website has the best pornstar name ever! Ridgeley Goldsborough. He's also dressed for an episode of Miami Vice (Richie Benaud wants his creams back!).

Here's a video of the guy who founded Sharelord on breakfast TV on Channel 10, espousing the benefits of buying shares for income and property for capital growth.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fj_sSuAhWk


----------



## wayneL (12 April 2012)

AnnabelleSays said:


> I just joined this ASF because I am interested in Sharelord and wanted to join this thread
> .
> The name sharelord put me off at first, but I am still intrigued ... and the American flag all over the marketing material, yeah well :!
> 
> ...




I'm running a sim on my blog which shows the reality of this strategy.


----------



## cannonball96 (10 May 2012)

ruth said:


> Wondering if someone could give me their honest feedback on the sharelord trading system.  Has anyone used it before and if so what was their experience?
> 
> Appreciate all feedback.




i would also like to know how people are really trading with sharelord - looks rather complicated.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (14 May 2012)

ENP said:


> Start with $5000 and make between $1000 to $5000 a week.
> 
> A friend gave me some DVD's. I'm thinking this is too good to be true? It says "low risk" but with these sort of returns it must be extremely high risk.




Not only true, but very easy. It's also very easy to lose that $5000 in a matter of minutes. Not at all low risk.


----------



## wayneL (14 May 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> Not only true, but very easy. It's also very easy to lose that $5000 in a matter of minutes. Not at all low risk.




Would you care to offer any evidence of:
1/ How easy it is.
2/ If it is so easy, where are the multitudes doing so.

Would you also care to clear up the contradiction of 'easy to make $1000 - $5000 per week from a $5000 base' and 'easy to lose the lot in minutes'.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (14 May 2012)

wayneL said:


> Would you care to offer any evidence of:
> 1/ How easy it is.
> 2/ If it is so easy, where are the multitudes doing so.
> 
> Would you also care to clear up the contradiction of 'easy to make $1000 - $5000 per week from a $5000 base' and 'easy to lose the lot in minutes'.




Yes. Let's say a market opens, and you proceed to take a big position. If it's right you make a lot of money - if it's wrong you lose a lot of money. Pretty easy to do, wouldn't you agree?

Even easier when markets just fall for a few days like last week. Take one position after another shorting indexes and tightening stop losses as the indexes fall, allowing you to reduce margin significantly (and eventually prevent loss) and take more positions, etc repeat. You only need a small amount of capital for this, though of course such an opportunity will not come by every week.


----------



## wayneL (14 May 2012)

Starcraftmazter said:


> Yes. Let's say a market opens, and you proceed to take a big position. If it's right you make a lot of money - if it's wrong you lose a lot of money. Pretty easy to do, wouldn't you agree?



Sure, pulling the trigger and hoping for the best is easy.

But you didn't answer my question. The hypothesis on the table is that it is *easy* to make $1k - $5k per week (and the by implication consistently week in and week out), with a $5 bank.

1/ The answer to my first question demands empirical evidence of the ease of this endeavour; either brokers statements, or real time posting over a period of time. 

2/ Question two demands that evidence is presented of a majority attempting to do so  actually succeed, which will support question 1/

My final question asks you to resolve your apparent cognitive dissonance.





> Even easier when markets just fall for a few days like last week. Take one position after another shorting indexes and tightening stop losses as the indexes fall, allowing you to reduce margin significantly (and eventually prevent loss) and take more positions, etc repeat. You only need a small amount of capital for this, though of course such an opportunity will not come by every week.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (14 May 2012)

wayneL said:


> Sure, pulling the trigger and hoping for the best is easy.




Call it selective, but this is the only part of your post I understand clearly, and it does seem to put us in agreement. Why spoil the moment?


----------

